# Joint Special Operations University Fellows



## Marauder06 (Mar 18, 2022)

FYI, the Joint Special Operations University (JSOU) has opened a Call for Fellows.  Details are attached.

I think the information in the flyer speaks for itself, but I want to highlight a couple of things. First, as SOCOM’s “think-do tank” JSOU is really moving out in terms of being at the forefront of thought and action in the Special Operations community. This is your chance to be in on that. JSOU is a direct-report to SOCOM, and what JSOU does, the SOCOM and the wider SOF community pay attention to.

Secondly, for those of you out thinking “But I’m not even SOF!”—spoiler alert, neither is the President of JSOU, but he’s hella smart. And in case you’re not familiar with the SOF Truths, #5 is “Most Special Operations Require Non-SOF Support.”

If this sounds interesting to you, check out the flyer and send in an app.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 18, 2022)

Charlie Faint.  Hmmm.  Name seems to ring a bell.

Ah, screw it. I've got nothing else better going on in my life. I think I might apply.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 18, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> Charlie Faint.  Hmmm.  Name seems to ring a bell.
> 
> Ah, screw it. I've got nothing else better going on in my life. I think I might apply.


nobody likes that guy ;)


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 18, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> nobody likes that guy ;)



He's a dick...


----------

